# Charles Teft Laurence (1845-?)



## paullaurence (Nov 29, 2011)

Dear Sir/Madam,
I am researching my ancestor Charles Teft Laurence (1845-?), who emigrated to Australia in 1884, with his wife Catherine Anne Wright. He was a master mariner and for twelve years worked on the Fitzroy River. He was a mate on the 'Aldora' and captained the 'Vlissingen'. I have details of his time on these ships from Trove and the plimsoll site. The last evidence of him I can find is in the 1903,Queensland Electoral Register. They voted at Goodna and are described as resident at Redbank Meatworks. Please could tell me anymore about him, or suggest someone that may know? 

Thankyou for your time and patience.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
Is this the man you seek?

LAURENCE, Charles Teft b. Louth 1845 C93015 London 1877
vol.21 1877-1879; vol.36 1880-1884; vol.51 no voyages listed.

He will have records in Lloyds Captains Register held at London Metropolitan Archive.
He may have records on Microfilm at the British National Archive 
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...tails.asp?CATID=344221&CATLN=6&accessmethod=5
He will more than likely have similar records at the National Maritime Museum at Greenwich.
All the above references concern his seatime before 1884
You cannot view any of these records online.
From your post it seems you are in Australia is that correct?

Roger


----------



## paullaurence (Nov 29, 2011)

Indeed it is. After posting this message I received information from the Australian National Maritime Museum listing the ships he sailed upon from the Captains Register. Unfortunately, due to the British National Maritime Museum moving and requesting I contact them on 1 Feb 2012 I cannot obtain a copy of his Application For The Master Mariners Certificate, and the ANMM cannot provide any details of his service after 1900. By posting to this website I was casting my net wider. I am in Yorkshire.


----------

